

Ask HN: Best way to show off job skills (How to build my resume online?) - throwaway334

Throwaway due to coworkers being on here.<p>I've been realizing for awhile, that my current job situation is coming to an end, and I'm trying to think of ways to pursue my next opportunity. I've heard a lot about things like GitHub (but have no experience with it), building examples/demos of tech you know (but can't think of what to build). The other downside, is that my resume looks unspectacular on paper (php/mysql developer, no degree, two years programming/one year as a job). But every job I've been at, whether it was a web job or not, I've always exceeded expectations and gone from an entry level type job, to leading a team of people in a fairly short time. I'm a fast learner and strive hard for the company I'm at, so  I guess I'm just trying to think of better ways to show people this.<p>`<p>Skill set (in case you have ideas for demos I can build):<p>PHP (Object oriented, design patterns, PDO library)<p>--Kohana (Built a few apps in it, but am by no means dependent on it. Frequently read through the source)<p>MySQL<p>Javascript (the actual language, not just frameworks)<p>--jQuery<p>--Dojo (as well as Dijit widgets and such)<p>Objective-C (limited, just started learning and building basic apps like calculators and physics games)<p>Python (even more limited, just enjoy the language and learning it. No web experience with Python)<p>`<p>As an example, here's some stuff I did for  weekend projects to help my wife:<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMLflmqMBGc<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ9fTSLef4M
======
iamscanner
Do you have any problems that aren't solved yet? Write yourself something to
do that - and if you're worried about your employer/coworkers finding out, do
it under a pseudonym, Chrome's Incognito mode (so that you're always aware
when you're logged in under that pseudonym), and whois protection on any
domains you set up.

If you want to show someone you learn quickly, start a blog - and chronicle
your progress. "How I built [your app here] in a weekend - lessons learned,
things I didn't like". Write a lot, especially about things you've learned
while building all of your cool side projects.

Have a lot of side projects (or just one big one, if you can't think of many).
Most of the jobs I've gotten that don't involve an arduous interviewing
process have been because I met someone and said "this is [my cool project] -
can you help me solve [problem x]?". I know it sounds weird, but asking
someone who knows more than you do to help you out pays off - you end up with
mentors, or coworkers, or even friends sometimes.

I guess at the core of it, my advice is: work on some side projects, and try
to show them to people who you might want to work with (especially when you're
applying for work - I can show you a private example, just send me an email).

~~~
throwaway334
So, would you say that the blogging is more about talking about the process
then the end result?

~~~
iamscanner
I wouldn't say that one or the other is more valuable when it comes to
blogging. You want to show process, because that shows that you know your shit
- but you also want to show end results, because that shows that you _ship_
your shit (which is almost more important).

Having an active, well-written blog shows that you're passionate about
whatever you're blogging about (or at least disciplined enough to write about
it frequently), and helps you establish a reputation.

~~~
JoeCortopassi
Definitely agree with the idea that regularly posting on a blog shows
dedication and commitment

------
notacylon
Github is a neat way to host projects. A link to a repository or a hosted
application is infinitely more consumable than a video demo. The Github
bootcamp has tons of info: <http://help.github.com/>, and would be a great
place to start. Don't worry too much about your credentials on paper --- put
together code samples that demonstrates your ability to work with the
languages and frameworks you mention. There are several startups that would
love to hire a motivated, resourceful hacker.

~~~
throwaway334
For the github route, would you recommend showing new ideas off, or more proof
of expertise type things?

~~~
ulisesroche
I think you'd get more cred picking out a semi-popular project(so that your
pull request doesn't get lost in the shuffle), and fix bugs and/or implement
features. Maybe help with some documentation or translations.

------
throwaway334
_Clickable_

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMLflmqMBGc>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ9fTSLef4M>

